# Fish of a lifetime



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Arrived at CC this morning with my brother-in-law and nephew to do a little white bass fishing. Nothing was happening and I managed our only early fish, a little 2" blue gill I seriously considered putting on a hook to and trolling with. Fortunately, I didn't do that.

My Mitchell 510 had a boogered up bail so I was left to casting with my little Abumatic and trolling with my baitcaster. I put a small shad rap on my bait caster was casting and a rebel craw on the Abu. I snagged the shad rap while paddling up stream, cleared it and a few minutes later snagged it again while casting with the Abu. At least that's what I thought anyway.

My snagged shad rap pulled the front of the Cuda around to the left and I set the Abu down and attempted to clear it. I then realized the 'snag' was moving against the current. I pulled, nothing happened, then the line started moving and pulling me around in the kayak. What the hell, I'm fishing for white bass. I realized it couldn't be a snapper, then thought it might be a carp or big cat. 

I'm pulling with no effect and realize it's pulling back. I let out some drag and continue to get pulled back across the creek. An angler upstream looked at me and wondered what the hell is that guy doing down there.

Finally the fish broke water and I saw I had my first muskie. A lot goes through your mind in a short period of time when you lay into something like that!  I holler for my BIL and nephew to come help, there was no way I could handle this thing on my own.

The muskie broke again just as they arrive and I was very fortunate that Mason52 and another muskie hunter were about 150' away watching the whole sheebang. Mason netted it for me, cleared my fouled hooks from his net, removed the hook, measured and set me up for pics. It was like having my own guide along. I could never have gotten out of that successfully and the fish would have suffered for it, I'm very grateful for his help.

Getting the pictures wasn't easy, I struggled lifting the muskie out of the water (bad shoulders and right elbow) but finally got it done.

Anyway, here is my 45" Easter Sunday Muskie. Released to be caught another day.



















http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1834&pictureid=11070


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW! Great story! I have yet to catch a muskie myself and that would surely be a fish for a lifetime. Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed,
Congradulations, sir!  That is an outstanding fish!

I have yet to catch a muskie, myself and am looking foreward to it. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

What a great story and a even better fish!! Congrats on your first musky!!! I hope to catch one someday, this season my first pike is on my list.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

they are good eating out of that cold water


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT fish and 3 cheers to Mason, nobody I know cares more for those CC skies then him and Im sure somebody up above made sure he was within distance to protect it, Way to be a great OGF Team!
Happy Easter!

Salmonid


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great fish.

I have only caught one muskey in my life and it came in the Yak as well.

Best part of that picture is looking at the boats around you taking pictures while you sit their in your Yak......lol

I flipping love it.

Congrats


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> GREAT fish and 3 cheers to Mason, nobody I know cares more for those CC skies then him and Im sure somebody up above made sure he was within distance to protect it, Way to be a great OGF Team!
> Happy Easter!
> 
> Salmonid


When I looked up and saw that beard I knew who it was and thought the same thing.

Turns out it's a Fish Ohio too!

One last picture, taken from his boat.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

very fish. thumbs up to the helpers too


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, great fish and from a yak no less.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome fish!!!!!! I am ready to go muskie fishing now.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll tell you Keith, I was so unprepared to catch that thing, I don't know what I would have done if I had to deal with it myself. My net, for bass was behind me in the tank well. My knife and pliers were in my tackle bag right behind me in the tank well. Can't tell you how I would have reached around and pulled that stuff out while trying to control the fish too.

My long hook remover was safely tucked away at home in my tackle chest. Not doing me much good there. No gloves either, and that muskie had inhaled that little lure, the hooks are only #6. I'm amazed that the hooks set and that all those sharp teeth didn't shred my line.

It was a real struggle for me to lift that fish up with my right arm (I'm right handed) and that told me my shoulder is a lot worse than I thought.  Maybe some new PT routines will fix that.

So, next trip out I'll be ready for what ever comes my way. Maybe I'll be fortunate enough to get another one while I chase white bass at CC.

Sure hope so.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Backlashed, It may be time to change your Avatar. That last picture is the money shot... Beautiful fish!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Way to go Backlashed... I bet you never dreamed that your kayak fish of a lifetime would come from freshwater! I've considered shark fishing from my kayak... but if I do, not only will I have my long de-hooking tool, but I'll also keep a knife handy. That way, if I hook into something I just can't handle, I'll have an easy way out. Congratulations on such an amazing catch, and I'm glad there were good people around to help you out. Certainly a fishing trip you will NEVER forget.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful! --Tim


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

SConner said:


> Backlashed, It may be time to change your Avatar. That last picture is the money shot... Beautiful fish!


I thought about this new avatar.

Actually got a t-shirt and hat with that logo on it. Cant talk the Admiral into a tat for me with a muskie on it.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha well actaully im going to cc this weekend never been to it but man i hope my luck is as good as your was ...awsome fish !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and that last picture should be on the cover of Field & Stream.
A magnificent fish which will is truly a Fish of a Lifetime.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's an awesome musky. Congratulations!!! Really glad to hear Mason was near by and able to help you out. He's a super guy! 

Great fish!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that is just 1 cool story. I can assure you the memories of that day will last generations. Nice job!!


----------

